# Which is the best SciFi series ever?



## girish_AMD (Jun 19, 2007)

Dear All,

Please let me know which is the best SciFi series

1. Star Trek - all of them
2. Star Wars
3. Battle Star Gallatica

Please name if you have any other things.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 19, 2007)

STAR WARS......

I readed all the comics and novels....
Anakin Skywalker Rulez....


----------



## Sykora (Jun 19, 2007)

I haven't seen much of star trek, so I'll have to say Star Wars.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 19, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Anakin Skywalker Rulez....


Why? I hate Anakin. watch revenge of the sith.

Btw STAR WARS for me too. I watched all six movies in 2 days a few days back. Previously i had watched only 1 completely and bits of others.

Two things i want to mention:
1> i thought special effects in ep 4, 5, 6 would suck. but i was impressed by what i saw. It could easily be passed of as a late 1990s movie.

2> though luke, leia, hans were all of the later generation, the technology they used was far lesser than that of anakin, obi wan kenobi, yoda, etc. Which was amusing to watch.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 22, 2007)

I prefer the Foundation series by Isaac Askimov.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Jun 22, 2007)

The Matrix Trilogy FTW. If we are talking novels, I second Isaac Asimov


----------



## contactram (Jun 23, 2007)

Heros


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 23, 2007)

Matrix


----------



## Sykora (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh yes, I forgot Heroes. Great stuff, that.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2007)

Star Wars is t3h funniest


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 27, 2007)

Firefly !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 27, 2007)

krish or koi mil gaya neone???         
in my opinion the best scifi has to be matrix series(movie) and hitchhiker guide to the galaxy(books)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 9, 2007)

iamtheone said:
			
		

> krish or koi mil gaya neone???
> in my opinion the best scifi has to be matrix series(movie) and *hitchhiker guide to the galaxy*(books)



Are there any books, All i found is a movie released in 2005.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 9, 2007)

Battlestar Gallactica. Tricia Helfer is hot!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2007)

Is *X-Files* considered to be SciFi ??


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 9, 2007)

The Matrix. Cos I m downloading the HD rip these days.


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 10, 2007)

The Matrix Trilogy - Best realism sci-fi done.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 15, 2007)

For me, Star Trek wins hands down. The reason is realism and agelessness. Very little of the science and technology portrayed by even the earliest Star Trek series (1960s) has become outdated. Even the shape of USS Enterprise is ageless.

Others may have reasons for choosing other series. For instance, the Star Wars movies are hugely entertaining, and if you choose them for that reason, fine. I accept that.

However, for those who like realism, there were many flaws in Star Wars even when the first movie was made. People carrying heavy loads by hand in an age when they could flit from star to star at will. Light sabres that can do no more than a samurai sword. Energy-bolt handguns that are no more effective than a .45 pistol. The list goes on and on.

Off-topic here, but among non-series sci-fi, Close Encounters of the Third Kind is one of my top favourites.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 15, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Firefly !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
_Take my love, take my land _
_Take me where I cannot stand _
_I don't care, I'm still free _
_You can't take the sky from me ._

best ever


----------



## faraaz (Jul 15, 2007)

Movies only?? I'd have to say Star Trek, if only because the series was way more creative than gay-ass Star Wars..."OMG! He's got a lightsaber! That is so cool...OH NOES! NOW ITS TWO!! WOW...Lucas is 'leet!!" I find very annoying.

However, with star trek, I dont like the movies...Star Trek's original TV series was waaaay better as far as Science Fiction is concerned. It certainly defined the genre...


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 15, 2007)

In movies 'Serenity' ,
 Star wars .... good but not gr8 . But te spl effects are cool


----------



## anispace (Jul 19, 2007)

pimpom said:
			
		

> For me, Star Trek wins hands down. The reason is realism and agelessness. Very little of the science and technology portrayed by even the earliest Star Trek series (1960s) has become outdated. Even the shape of USS Enterprise is ageless.
> 
> Others may have reasons for choosing other series. For instance, the Star Wars movies are hugely entertaining, and if you choose them for that reason, fine. I accept that.
> 
> ...



^^
totally agree. Actually most of the technology we use everyday has been inspired by Star Trek(the original one not the later crap). clam shell cell phones is 1 example.
even Discovery channel had broadcast the show 'How Star Trek changed the World' some time back.
Star Wars is also great (4,5,6). Then there is Blade Runner, Matrix etc.

In books i would definitely say Ender`s Game.


----------



## Liggy (Jul 22, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Is *X-Files* considered to be SciFi ??


well seeing as how everyone else is not staying with the three that were posted originall I will agree with Cheeta....


----------



## endless_dreams_dying_soul (Aug 6, 2007)

losttt..


----------



## anispace (Aug 7, 2007)

hmm Lost isnt science fiction..


----------



## girish_AMD (Aug 13, 2007)

hmm ... finally getting into sci fi and see that most of you have not seen star trek, just to start the only word in the dictionary that means you are star trek fan is trekkie.*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trekkie


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

hey how bout the 4400


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 3, 2007)

Spider-Man Series hopefully will continue 4,5 & 6 with Sam Raimi Team and The Matrix Trilogy


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2007)

stalker (1972)


----------



## Orionz (Sep 3, 2007)

Star Wars Here!!


----------



## entrana (Sep 4, 2007)

no one knows the 4400 its great


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2007)

tremors


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Sep 4, 2007)

Star Trek is the most creative. Star Wars is more entertaining! I was laughing my head off at many parts, and I love the whole "come over to the dark side, we have cookies" thing  (And forgotten Master Yoda shall be not)

The Matrix is another favorite of mine. Hey, and how about Ghost in the Shell? Its another classic, although its animated.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 4, 2007)

How about Final Fantasy..


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Sep 4, 2007)

Oooh yeah, that too  I'm a sucker for animated fun.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Sep 10, 2007)

The Thread stats Series so mine are,
Heroes,
X-Files.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Sep 10, 2007)

I've only followed LOST recently and would recommend it to anyone who cares to listen .


----------



## shaunak (Sep 18, 2007)

*marketing.blogs.ie.edu/archives/Star%20wars%202.jpg

Ive seen each movie 3 times!!!!
ie: 6*3=18 veiws

Rule, the star wars seires, does. 
-master yoga


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 18, 2007)

Star Trek television series was very good and in movies Star Wars is unbeatable. By the way can anyone give me the details about the Star Wars movie? The first three movies I think released in 80's later they were digitally mastered and released in the late 90's and just recently we had the trilogy called revenge of sith etc.. I heard the ones that release recently or last were the prequels to the one that was released in 80's. Can anyone give me a brief synopsis or how the sequence goes?


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jul 11, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> Firefly !!!!!!!!!!!!!





tarey_g said:


> _Take my love, take my land _
> _Take me where I cannot stand _
> _I don't care, I'm still free _
> _You can't take the sky from me ._
> ...



sorry for bumping this old thread... but after watching Firefly (downloaded complete series ), i just couldn't resist myself. such an amazing serial... goddamn why the sci-fi channel dint continue the series?... i *figured* that there is no hope for the series to return.. such a pity. who haven't heard about this awesome series, check out the wikipedia article on it; and if you have a bb connection, you know what to do 

...
_There's no place I can be_ 
_Since I found Serenity_ 
...

oh yes... "The 4400" as good as well, no where near to Firefly!

and among current series, my vote goes to Kyle XY, though its off-air currently. those who follow Kyle XY, get ready for a dramatic turn in the second half of Season 2 (yeah, they showed only half of Season 2 till now, i guess they will show the second half when Season 3 goes on-air in the US).


----------



## genxguy (Jul 16, 2008)

Matrix


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jul 16, 2008)

Heroes and Kyle XY.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 16, 2008)

Heroes... XFiles.... tell me if anything's in that genre... I'll watch & tell


----------



## skippednote (Jul 16, 2008)

Hero's and x files 
and 
simpsons .....lol......


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 5, 2008)

For me, "The Foundations" Series by Isaac Asimov is the best sci-fi series i've read.

As for sci-fi movies,i like "The Prestige"(sci-fi fantasy) "Man from Earth","Matrix","Serenity" in that order.

TV Series: None
Liked 4400 1st 2 seasons & Heroes 1st season,then it became sort of boring.Have just started seeing "Firefly".


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 5, 2008)

Guys come on...this is useless to debate..

*STAR TREK*
was..is and will be the greatest SciFi series ever.

Star Trek: The original Series
Star Trek: The Next Generations
Star Trek: Deep Space 9
Star Trek: Voyager
Star Trek: Enterprise

what else do u want...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 5, 2008)

Heroes and Star Wars


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 5, 2008)

Shaktiman?


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 6, 2008)

to tell the truth, Shaktimaan was promising but failed pathetically as it tried to introduce characters from X-Men with names changed!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 6, 2008)

The Matrix Series


----------



## Beta Waves (Aug 6, 2008)

^1
Nothing Beats matrix. Its the height of imagination.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Aug 6, 2008)

agreed. nothing beats matrix in a sci-fi movie series. but what about the tv series'?


----------



## confused!! (Aug 6, 2008)

I dont know the best but love story 2050 has to be among the worst..


----------



## max_demon (Aug 6, 2008)

Hackers


it is not fiction though


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 6, 2008)

Heroes any time will be m fav SCI FI series........Just can't wait till september when the show resumes.


----------



## reanimator (Oct 3, 2008)

the best sci-fi is definitely battlestar galactica, if you think anything else, you watch it again! it has best effects, best story, best music (!), best characters, best dialogues... its just the best series ever made. It's dark, violent, with politics, mysteries, myths. Almost nobody is 100% right, everything has two sides... you have to think when you watch. and when you see the 4x10 episode you will stay with your mouse open staring at the screen wishing for more and more and praying for them to launch the prequel Caprica as soon as possible

star trek is great, but come on... everything has a happy-end, its too utopic, maybe DS9 is little different darker than the others, but its too old. the characters are non-realistic as in all star trek series.
stargate... well, still in top 5, great effects, and characters, but it doesnt build up the mysteries, the secrets, and also it has also everytime a happy-end
farscape - for children from 16 to 19
babylon 5 - too old, but great


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 3, 2008)

reanimator said:


> star trek is great, but come on... everything has a happy-end, its too utopic, maybe DS9 is little different darker than the others, but its too old. the characters are non-realistic as in all star trek series.



wht r u saying...star trek was the beginning of every sci-fi...all sci-fi movies/series r inspired frm star trek...star trek brought abt lots of inventions like cell phones n a lot many thing...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 3, 2008)

Matrix forever

i also liked Equilibrium movie


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 3, 2008)

Chaha Chaudhry

Matrix for me!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

M-a-t-r-i-x


----------



## lboy911 (Nov 23, 2008)

stargate sg1 is number one on my list followed by startrek ,the whole series,then babylon5


----------



## Sathish (Nov 23, 2008)

Resident Evil..


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 23, 2008)

star trek tng


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2008)

Back to the Future 	
Back to the Future Part II 
Back to the Future Part III


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 24, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Back to the Future
> Back to the Future Part II
> Back to the Future Part III



+1


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 24, 2008)

The Matrix Trilogy


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2008)

Lost is not science fiction
Star Wars is not science fiction - sure it has gadgets and laser swords, but it also has people running around sand dunes in dark age cloaks - SW is fantasy
In that sense, Star Trek is far more technically accurate, but I like SW more than ST. 
The Matrix is not as original as it seems. The whole premise has been a matter of philosophical debate for centuries, from before the birth of christ. The makers just amalgamated a lot of beliefs and myths across cultures into a comprehensive and complicated movie. But think if the Matrix is far removed from Terminator, or some other steampunk/cyberpunk movies that predated it like Dark City or Orgazmo. Also the series derives heavily from Anime classics like Akira. 

Science fiction should be based on, well science, with technical accuracy as far as possible. 

12 Monkeys and eXistenZ are about the only recent sci-fi movies I can remotely tolerate... There is also a movie called the Fantastic Planet, or le Planete Sauvage or something like that. French film, excellent sci-fi. Another great sci-fi film is The Thing. IF you like Star Wars, check out Enemy Mine. Great movie, what little tech is there is accurate, but it explores the social connections between Aliens and Humans. There are some serious sci-fi books out there.
-The nanotech chronicles
-the Rama series (wish they'd make a movie)
-A fall of Moondust
-The City and the Stars
-The Mars trilogy

This is however only for people looking for science as a bridge connecting man and the universe. This is for people who are in awe of science, of the cosmos and mathematics, as much as other people are in awe of God. There are really fun movies out there that are loosely sci-fi, or cover sci-fi like themes, and are simply great! Supercroc is one filthy example, or Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure. Can watch them over and over again.


----------

